# A fix for the AVI MPG downclocking.



## robs03silvergts (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi everyone, im a new member and this is my first post so if this has already been posted then please feel free to delete. I did a search and did not see what im about to post so here it goes. 


I have discovered that I can use a tool called Overclocker in conjuction with ATI TOOL and this cures the AVI, MPG downclocking problem in all of the drivers above 6.3!

Its really simple, I use Overclocker to overclock my X1900XT with both Core and Mem.
I use ATI TOOL to adjust the voltages.

Make sure you apply your overclock with the Overclocker program and use ATI TOOL for adjusting the voltages. This works really great and you guys might want to give it a shot.

Make sure you dont accidentaly change the clocks with ATI TOOL or it will downclock you again once video plays!

*You still have to have the two ATI services disabled and make sure that you use the 2D mode in the Overclocker program when you overclock!
*
http://www.driverheaven.net/zardon/overclocker.zip


I have my aircooled X1900XT running at 730mhz core and 832mhz memory.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to TPU!

While i have no idea what you're talking about, i'm sure others might find it useful.


----------



## ElAguila (Aug 2, 2006)

I will give it a try. I had tried using the ccc overclock but it kept hanging on the memory oc.


----------



## robs03silvergts (Aug 2, 2006)

ElAguila said:
			
		

> I will give it a try. I had tried using the ccc overclock but it kept hanging on the memory oc.



Ditch CCC all together and go with ATI TRAY TOOLS.  I have messed around with both CCC and ATI TRAY TOOLS and Tray tools is a much much better application.

I actually score a bit higher in both 3dmark 05 and 06 when using tray tools instead of CCC. I thought this was crazy at first then I played Oblivion and a few other games with CCC and Tray tools. I would always average 3-4 more FPS using tray tools even though the graphics settings were the same 

Here are my specs.

Amd Sandiego 4000+@2.9ghz
2gig ddr 400@415mhz
Asus A8N5X@1050mhz HT
Soundblaster Audigy 4
Powercolor X1900XT@730 core 832 mem on air cooling


----------



## ElAguila (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't like using ccc either. I prefer atitool to ati tray tools but with this bug I can't use atitool and the newer drivers.


----------



## robs03silvergts (Aug 2, 2006)

ElAguila said:
			
		

> I don't like using ccc either. I prefer atitool to ati tray tools but with this bug I can't use atitool and the newer drivers.




Yes you can. Did you not read my post?


----------



## ElAguila (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes I read your post but then I have to use another program on top of the one I am already using.


----------



## robs03silvergts (Aug 4, 2006)

ElAguila said:
			
		

> Yes I read your post but then I have to use another program on top of the one I am already using.




Its really not that big of a deal at all. I wasnt crazy about it first either but it only takes a second to do and for the moment this is the only way to Overclock using the latest Caytalyst drivers without the stupid AVI, MPG downclock.


----------

